# Steelies anyone running bassett racing steelies?



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

anyone running bassett steelies? http://www.bassettwheel.com/legends_mini.html they make some sweet wheels that are dec cheap


----------



## calebessent (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Steelies anyone running bassett racing steelies? (mudanddust)*

I've been looking into their 14x8 black steel rims. The "contact us" email address will get you a really nice dude named Steve Haines. He's been answering all my questions.
You'll need hubcentric adapters to run these wheels, and Steve says they don't make them. I asked him this evening what size center hole his wheels have, but I won't get an answer back until tomorrow. I'll let you know what kind of adapter rings I come up with when I get the specs back from Steve.
Oh yeah, he quoted me 4 on 100 (custom drilled for VW) 15 by 8 rims for $89 apiece, and he said he could have them shipped in three days after the order is placed.
Good stuff.
Happy dubbing.
-Cale


----------



## calebessent (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Steelies anyone running bassett racing steelies? (mudanddust)*

By the way, that quote was for the DOT approved wheels (thicker shell and less likely to bend) and they're so expensive because they have to custom drill that bolt pattern since they don't offer the DOT approved wheel in 4 by 100. He didn't say what shipping would be either, or if it was included in the $89.
What kind of size/width/offset/backspacing where you thinking about getting? Any ideas about what kind of tires you want on there?
If I recall correctly, anything under 205mm is going to be stretched. I've seen 195's stretched on, and they don't look bad. Actually, 195 mm equals 7.677 inches, so those tires are only 8.2 mm too narrow. I think that's what I'll be doing because I already have 195/50s on the car now, and I really like the tread pattern and the feel of the tires.
Also, they make a "4-bolt d-hole lightweight wheel" that isn't DOT approved, but it comes in a variety of backspacings, and it only costs $68.95 in powdercoated glossy black. That's what I'm getting in 8 inches wide and 5 inches of backspacing.
Again, happy dubbing.
-Cale


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Steelies anyone running bassett racing steelies? (calebessent)*

IM really torn, i dont know if i want to stick with 14's or go down to 13". Probably sick with 50series no matter what i end up getting, just because i dont have the biggest budget for tires, and i was also thinking 195's i like a little stretch but nothing too crazy. THe only ones i saw were the non DOT in the 4x100. What pattern are the DOT ones D-hole? or the others? 
ALso what are you running yours on?


----------



## calebessent (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Steelies anyone running bassett racing steelies? (mudanddust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mudanddust* »_ What pattern are the DOT ones D-hole? or the others?

I'm not really sure what your question is. You can see the DOT-approved wheels here: http://www.bassettwheel.com/dot.html
However, they only come in 15 inch sizes.


_Quote, originally posted by *mudanddust* »_ THe only ones i saw were the non DOT in the 4x100.

Like I said, you'll have to contact Steve with the "contact us" link on the website and let him know you'd like to have them make you a custom set of the DOT-approved wheels in your bolt pattern.

I got a reply from Steve today, and he said the diameter of the center hole in the 4x100 bolt pattern wheels is 2.625 inches (66.675 mm). So, for my MK2 I'll be looking for hubcentric adapters with a 57.1 mm outside diameter, and a 2.625 inch inside diameter. It's tricky wording there, because the measurements for the ring are described as the measurements for the car. Thus, the inside measurement for the ring is actually called the outside diameter because it's the outside diameter of the hub. See where I'm going with this?
Which of your vehicles are you putting these on? Your '84?


----------



## calebessent (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, there may be a better fit or a better supplier, but I've found adapters that fit the inside of a Bassett racing wheel in 4x100 bolt pattern
http://www.1010tires.com/hubrings.asp
For my MK2 I'm going with the 66.56 mm outside diameter, 57.1 mm inside diameter aluminum rings. I was going to check with a local machine shop first to see if they're willing to make me some, but since I'm willing to pay the machine shop $30, then I might as well just order these.
Just so you know, I can't really endorse these because I don't own any and because they don't fit the wheel perfectly. They will be 0.115 mm smaller than the inside of the wheel. They will, however, fit the hub perfectly. Use at your own risk.
Also, I noticed that this website lists the measurements as the inside and outside of the ring, where as the Summitt Racing website has it the other way around (wheel and hub measurements). I don't know which is correct, but this website is much less confusing.
Happy Dubbing.
-Cale


----------

